# Shower Screen / O Ring seal help - Sage DTP



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to fix / replace the rubber ring that's hanging off slightly below?

Will this affect anything if left?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Remove the shower screen and the silicon ring can be pulled off. If it looks damaged order a new one from sage, or you'll get hot water spraying all over the place. to fit the new one, remove the showe screen and push it firmly into place. it should not be hanging down like that, so it probably is damaged. Hope that helps.


----------



## mat2317 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have just emailed Sage - Hopefully I can get the part - Don't suppose it can be purchased elsewhere?



longhardgrind said:


> Remove the shower screen and the silicon ring can be pulled off. If it looks damaged order a new one from sage, or you'll get hot water spraying all over the place. to fit the new one, remove the showe screen and push it firmly into place. it should not be hanging down like that, so it probably is damaged. Hope that helps.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I've seen some offered on ebay or amazon, but how right they would be for the job I couldn't say. The last one I ordered only cost £6.45 from Sage, but it did take a week or so to arrive.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

Isn't an option on this page? .... https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/products/espresso/parts-accessories.BES875.html

edit: ignore that, it's a steam ring sorry??


----------

